# BIGGEST AIRPLANE IN THE WORLD !!!



## Danger Zone (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Just came back from Eindhoven Airport in the Netherlands where the biggest airplane in the world landed this afternoon.

It has a wingspan of more than 88 meters and a length of 84 meters!!!







Now, I know why they call it "Mriya" which means dream in english.

MORE PICTURES CAN BE SEEN AT: www.danger-zone.fotografeert.nl

Have a look at enjoy!!

Best regards, Rob.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Oct 27, 2005)

is it bigger than a USAF C-5?


----------



## 'Daniel' (Oct 27, 2005)

If it's the biggest aeroplane in the world then it would have to be.  That looks massive!  How may whells does it have!


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes, it is bigger then the C-5 and is the biggest in the world.

Eric


----------



## KWillia3 (Oct 27, 2005)

Eric, you have some excellent pictures on that website.


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 27, 2005)

Excellent images on your site. I'm retired from the aerospace field and am always entertained by good flight images. And yes, the Russian Mriya is bigger than the C5B. If memory serves, it's basicly a copy of a C5 with a stretched fuse and wing and two more engines hung on the wing. I believe production was limited to just a few but I my be wrong as I have been out of the loop for a few years.


----------



## Xmetal (Oct 27, 2005)

That thing is Huge!!

Should've ran down there and shot yourself standing next to it to lend scale.


----------

